# Check out this set up in the Z



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

I just got my two alpine 10 inch type s. I was wondering if typ r are that much better or should i stick with my 2 type s. here are the pics

http://photos.yahoo.com/super350chargedz


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

type r are way better hit soo much better bro, get the type r..but get them in 12's


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

type-r is significantly better, there are much better choices than the type-r though. If you can afford a supercharged z, don't skimp on the sound system


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

hey dont hate on the Type S's too much. i have a pair of 12in TypeS's...and though im upgrading (undecided on what yet tho)...they arent bad. mine hit REAL fuckin hard in a 3.4cf sealed box


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

supercharged350z said:


> I just got my two alpine 10 inch type s. I was wondering if typ r are that much better or should i stick with my 2 type s. here are the pics
> 
> http://photos.yahoo.com/super350chargedz


it's all a matter of preference. sure, the r is the higher end sup, but if the s meets your needs/tastes, save the money and stick with that....


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Heres what you do...

Take them Type S subs and mount them upside down!

Now you got Type Z subs... way cooler with way better sound. 

That Z is sweet!

BTW, I hate you! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It prolly hits harder than ours does in the B14. His are at least in the same cabin. I love how they're mounted.


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> type-r is significantly better, there are much better choices than the type-r though. If you can afford a supercharged z, don't skimp on the sound system



would i need a new amp because the one i have is 5/4/3 MRVf450 V12 Alpine amp?????


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that amp only puts out 200x1 to the sub channel, methinks you need to upgrade the amp anyway even if you don't change subs


----------

